# Malediven



## ullsok (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nach einigen Trips mit dem Safariboot möchte ich nun auch mal mit Familie eine der Hotelinseln besuchen. Natürlich würde ich dabei gerne auch ab und zu die Rute reinhängen.

Ich weiß, dass auf manchen Hotelinseln auch Big Game Fishing angeboten wird - das ist meist jedoch sehr kostspielig.

Weiß jemand von euch auf welcher Hotelinsel man ein Dhoni (mit Besatzung) für ein paar Stunden mieten kann - preisgünstig natürlich

Ciao


----------



## FalkenFisch (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Ich war über Weihnachten/Silvester 2005/2006 auf Vilu Reef. Eine sehr schöne Insel zum Urlaub machen mit Familie. 

Dort wurden auch BIG Game-Fahrten angeboten. die Halbtagestour von um 06:00 Uhr bis gegen 13:00 Uhr für US$ 300,--. Der ganze Tag kostete US$ 600,--, war aber auch gegen 16:00 Uhr zuende. Der halbe Tag war also die bessere Wahl. Gerät wurde wie üblich gestellt, war i.O., allerdings für die vorkommenden Fischarten zu schwer.

Beim schleppen habe ich einmal ein mit zwei Anglern besetztes Dhoni gesehen. War ein ganz normales, überdachtes Dhoni, wie es auch sonst für die Touris genutzt wird. Die beiden Angler haben rechts und links jeweils eine Rute zum schleppen rausgehalten. Sah aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert aus.

Wenn Du Deine Ausrüstung mitbringst, wäre es sicher denkbar, dass Du für recht wenig Geld einen Fischer überzeugen könntest, Dich mit rauszunehmen. Das Problem sind häufig aber die Inselmanager, die die restliche Gäste nicht verschreckt wissen wollen, nur weil ein Angler anfängt im "Unterwasserzoo" zu wildern. Deshalb wird das Angeln auf oder von den Hotelinseln häufig generell verboten. Auf den Inseln, wo es denn erlaubt ist, will natürlich jeder Inselmanager seine Fahrten verkaufen.


----------



## schnupp (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo,
auf Sun Island gibt es auch ein Big Game Boot.
Kosten für das Boot waren 400 Dollar am Tag.

Meine Frau und Ich fliegen am Mittwoch auf Rannahli, dort soll es auch ein Big Game Boot geben.

Werde davon berichten.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## elchmaster (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo,

auf SunIsland kostet die Morning-Tour 550 Dollar. (zumindest kostetet es das vor 2 Jahren) Es passen aber bis zu fünf Personen aufs Boot. Damit teilt sich der Preis dann. Also im günstigsten Fall 110 Dollar pro Person. Hab dort im Urlaub 3 Touren gemacht. Die Crew ist sehr nett und das Gerät ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Alles von Penn. Die Fänge waren auch im Rahmen. Unteranderem ist mir leider ein Marlin ausgestiegen. Aber Wahoos und Dolphin sind jederzeit möglich.


----------



## ullsok (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo Zusammen,

herzlichen Dank für die Infos.

Auf Meeru gibt es auch seit 2003 ein Big Game Boot; dort habe ich die Entwicklung live miterlebt. Als es noch kein Big Game Boot gab, konnte man für 60 USD ein Dhoni für 3-4 Std zum Fischen mieten - eigenes Gerät mußte man natürlich mitbringen, wobei ich damals ohnehin fast nur Popping gemacht habe.

Als dann das Big Game Boot da war, kostete ein Angeltrip mit 600 USD dann gleich das 10fache - wobei die Fänge natürlich nicht im diesem Maße gestiegen sind.#t

Für mich wäre daher eine Insel interessant auf der es kein Big Game Boot gibt und ich ein Dhoni mieten könnte - zum Popping muß ja keine besondere Ausstattung da sein.


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal Strandfischen mit Grundmontage, sollte eigentlich auch schöne Fische bringen an den Strömungsreichen Stellen.
> Und...kostet nix, außer frischen Tintenfisch.


 
. . . und zur Not verwickelt sich bestimmt schon ein schnorchelnder Touri in der Schnur, an leichtem Gerät sicher ein herausfordernder Drill:vik:

Ich glaube, das ist in der Realität auf den Urlaubsinseln nur ganz selten praktikabel.


----------



## Flatfischer (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal Strandfischen mit Grundmontage, sollte eigentlich auch schöne Fische bringen an den Strömungsreichen Stellen.
> Und...kostet nix, außer frischen Tintenfisch.



Hallo, und ob das was kostet! Das Angeln auf den Touristeninseln ist bei hohen Geldstrafen strikt verboten.
 Wobei die Frage ist, ob man noch zum Bezahlen kommt, bevor einen die anderen Gäste, die zum überwiegenden Teil aus Tauchern und Schnorchlern bestehen, an der nächsten Palme aufgehängt haben....
Es ist auch gut so, dass auf den Inseln mit Resorts Angeln verboten ist, da die Fische sonst nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr so zutraulich wären. Ich war vor meinen mittlerweile vier Angeltouren auf die Malediven selbst zweimal als "normaler" Schnorcheltourist dort und hätte es auch nicht sehr prickelnd gefunden, wenn jemand die Riffische, die man nach einigen Schnorcheltouren fast mit Vornamen kennt, beangelt hätte.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Malediven*



elchmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf SunIsland kostet die Morning-Tour 550 Dollar. (zumindest kostetet es das vor 2 Jahren) Es passen aber bis zu fünf Personen aufs Boot. Damit teilt sich der Preis dann. Also im günstigsten Fall 110 Dollar pro Person. Hab dort im Urlaub 3 Touren gemacht. Die Crew ist sehr nett und das Gerät ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Alles von Penn. Die Fänge waren auch im Rahmen. Unteranderem ist mir leider ein Marlin ausgestiegen. Aber Wahoos und Dolphin sind jederzeit möglich.



Ich habe 2003 genau auf dieser besagten SunIsland, für 550 Dollar für fünf Personen, einen Marlin von über 2m Länge gefangen, dazu einen Wahoo von gut 20 pfd., ein sehr großer Barrakuda hat mit einem Sprung den Köder attackiert und im selbigen den Köder wieder abgeschüttelt, und auf einem großen Redhead- Wobbler mit 2 Drillingen gabs eine sehr mysteriöse Attacke: Kurz ein heftiger Ruck, danach nichts mehr: Der Köder völlig zerkratzt, mit einer wirklich harten Beschichtung, habe natürlich alle köder inspizieren müssen, bevor sie zu Wasser gelassen wurden, und aufgebogene Drillinge haben uns staunen lassen... 
Die Crew sind coole Jungs und haben Ahnung, welche Spots sie anfahren müssen, war ein geiles Erlebnis, der Tagestripp, war mit drei sehr netten russ. Leuten raus gefahren!


----------



## Steinbuttharry (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

war 5mal a.drei wochen nur auf einer dhoni unterwegs mit einer firma adems auf male 3 mann besatzung kosten pro tag 250 dollar plus 10 dollar fürs essen.bester fisch marlin 690kg.lg butt


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*



Steinbuttharry schrieb:


> bester fisch marlin 690kg.lg butt



Bist Du sicher, dass Du die richtige Gewichtseinheit gewählt hast?


----------



## Steinbuttharry (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

ja gewogen bei einer tuna insel,kann dir gerne mal filme schicken habe ca 20 stunden von den malediven wenn du inresse hast schick mir deine addy als mail bitte und ich schick dir ein zwei stunden film.....unter anderem an einem tag 9 segel fische die anderen sachen kanst ja dann selber sehen,fahre am 04.02 wieder hin 3 wochen.lg butt


----------



## saily (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo,

möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten - aber war die Wage denn
geeicht?

Da du vor den Malediven gefischt hast handelte es sich vmtl um
einen Black Marlin. Der IGFA-Weltrekord für Black Marlin liegt bei
1560 lbs. 

Das von dir angegebene Gewicht in kg entspricht 1583 lbs. Der Fisch wäre also Weltrekord - falls ich nicht alles durcheinander
bringe.

Ein Fisch dieser Größe wurde meines Wissens in den Gewässern
um die Malediven noch nie gesehen - also ich glaubs nicht, aber
unmöglich ist ja angeblich nichts.

Hast du Fotos?

Tight lines

Franz#h


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Bullshit !!!!

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Flatfischer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Lest Euch mal seine anderen Threads durch. Rekordfische und Massenfänge ohne Ende ......

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Steinbuttharry (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

war ein paar tag in schweden,leider erst jetzt gesehen werde einen film an den mod schicken geeicht war da nichts!ich glaube ich kenne mich da aus war insgesamt 15 wochen schlppen oder mit bonito auf schwerdfische marlin hai.........


----------



## Steinbuttharry (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*



saily schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten - aber war die Wage denn
> geeicht?
> ...


rekorde sind mir egal angel da es mir spass macht


----------



## saily (29. Juli 2007)

*Black Marlin Weltrekord von Steinbuttharry eingestellt?*

@Mod,

abgesehen davon, daß ich die Ankündigungen von Steinbuttharry sehr amüsant finde - würde mich nun doch interessieren ob beim Mod. inzwischen Filmmaterial vom ungewollten Weltrekordmarlin (er fischt ja nur weils ihm Spaß macht) angekommen ist:q

Er hat ja 15 Wochen auf Schwerdfische mit Bonitos geangelt-klar daß da vor den Malediven ein IGFA-All-Tackle-World-Record hängen geblieben ist...  Auch Fotos vom Wiegeprozess habe ich bisher nicht gesehen...

Steinbuttharry - nur Worte sind ein bisschen wenig...

@Kai-hast du uns das die IGFA-Welt-verändernde Video bisher verschwiegen - oder hast du unter Umständen noch gar keins bekommen??:q

TL

saily:m


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo Franz!

Bis dato habe ich noch kein Video erhalten. Ich warte aber voller Spannung. 

Dass es auf den Malediven große Marline gibt sollte wohl unzweifelhaft sein; kann man bei Döbler "Big Marlin" ja bestens nachlesen.

Sobald mich das Video erreicht werde ich Euch informieren und meine Meinung abgeben, wobei ich persönlich ja nichts vom Schätzen halte. Aber zwischen 500 und 1000+ lbs sollte ich schon unterscheiden können.


----------



## Marlin1 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo Kai,

du meinst wohl zwischen 500 lbs. oder 1.500lbs., aber ja,
das sollte eigentlich leicht sein.

Ich denke da noch an den 1.200 lbs Marlin von Mauritius. :vik::vik::q:q:q

Aber die Geschichten sind halt immer wieder nett.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## saily (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Malediven*

Hallo Kai,

ich hab Döblers "Big Marlin" auch gelesen. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht schreibt er aber auch, daß er nach
vielen vielen Jahren ohne die richtig Großen zu dem Schluß gekommen ist, daß sich in den Gewässern um die Malediven fast ausschliesslich Jungfische tummeln.

Diese Tatsache war für ihn einer der Hauptgründe nach Cabo zu gehen, wie er mir selber erzählt hat. Naja, warten wir eben aufs Video

@Reinhold
Bin mir schon jetzt ziemlich sicher, daß das Resultat das gleiche ist wie beim Mauri-Grander. Jemand hat lbs und kg vertauscht und will das Gegenteil nicht zugeben...

Tl 

Franz


----------

